# Cold weather coming to New England



## Huntindog1 (Jan 20, 2013)

Lows around 0 , wind chills in the minus numbers.

Time to bring out the Hickory stash.

Should I mix it or burn full loads of hickory?


----------



## geoxman (Jan 20, 2013)

burn what you got! Gonna be cold in MO as well. good luck and stay warm.


----------



## northwinds (Jan 20, 2013)

Time to load the best wood that you have.  It's already cold here and dipping south.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 20, 2013)

Somewhat seasoned Hickory and Ash at the ready....actaully, the Ash seems to be putting more BTU's than the Hickory, which is reading 18-20% on a fresh split.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 20, 2013)

Huntindog1 said:


> Lows around 0 , wind chills in the minus numbers.
> 
> Time to bring out the Hickory stash.
> 
> Should I mix it or burn full loads of hickory?


Looks like Tuesday night they have us at -26, Wednesday night -20 so we have the beech all set along with the pellet stove in the opposite corner of the basement.


----------



## corey21 (Jan 20, 2013)

Lows in the single digits here Tuesday night. The Mag is going to get to stretch her legs this week.

Stay warm every one.


----------



## Slow1 (Jan 20, 2013)

Only getting down to single digits here with highs in the teens/lower twenties for a couple days but this will be the coldest week I've seen this winter.  Looking forward to it to see how we fare - last year I would have gone into this knowing we'd burn some oil each morning at least to catch up the house temps.  As much as I don't really like the cold, this is 'fun' in a hearth.com geek sort of way...


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 20, 2013)

Coldest weather in two years for us on the way. Hope there is something around here I can use for heat.


----------



## lopiliberty (Jan 20, 2013)

Bring on the cold.  I broke out the 5 square locust slabs to mix in with oak for Tuesday night.  Will probably still be between 85  and 90 in here Tuesday night but because its going to be cold it might not fell that warm.  I feel sorry for the neighbors who's heat pump will probably run nonstop.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Jan 20, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Coldest weather in two years for us on the way. Hope there is something around here I can use for heat.


 A recent post showed a used Blaze King for cheap. Maybe..give 'em a call?


----------



## Huntindog1 (Jan 20, 2013)

Lets all stop for a moment of silence for all our non-stove friends, WHO's electric bill will be going sky high!


----------



## Slow1 (Jan 20, 2013)

lopiliberty said:


> Bring on the cold. I broke out the 5 square locust slabs to mix in with oak for Tuesday night. Will probably still be between 85 and 90 in here Tuesday night but because its going to be cold it might not fell that warm. I feel sorry for the neighbors who's heat pump will probably run nonstop.


 
One of our neighbors has their oil vent (power vent) on the side of the house facing our garage.  Thus if I'm out there (i.e. leaving in the morning, bringing in wood, splitting... whatever) I can hear if they are actively burning oil.  They must go through quite a bit as that runs frequently and as it gets cooler it seems to take fewer breaks.  I feel bad for them too - plus I remember when our power vent failed one winter before we had wood heat...


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 20, 2013)

lopiliberty said:


> Bring on the cold. I broke out the 5 square locust slabs to mix in with oak for Tuesday night. Will probably still be between 85 and 90 in here Tuesday night but because its going to be cold it might not fell that warm. I feel sorry for the neighbors who's heat pump will probably run nonstop.


 
Don't ya just love walking out on a bone chilling night and hearing all of those heat pump hums. Knowing that the resistance heat strips are glowing red.

Of course I envy them on forty degree days.


----------



## loon (Jan 20, 2013)

Getting the T5 geared up  

loon


----------



## Dix (Jan 20, 2013)

Ready.

House loaded, back deck & landing loaded, fortex totes loaded & inside.

Cleaned boost baffle.

Cleaned the stove, took out all of the ash, rebuilding coal bed, and almost ready for the over night.

Wednesday night looks like the killer here........ forecast of 10F, which mean 0F here in Icey Hollow.

Better winter than 2 years ago by far, but that one taught me one helluva lesson. Never again.


----------



## katwillny (Jan 20, 2013)

Its going to be the coldest week in about 2 years in this area if all goes as scheduled. brought in enough week for the week today. This is why we do what we do, weeks like this makes it all worth it. Lets go Ravens.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 20, 2013)

The 30 will be "choochin". An inside joke from a thread a few days ago.


----------



## fossil (Jan 20, 2013)

Loon, those combustibles look to be a tad close to the burning stove, don'tcha think? 

ETA:  Make that just too choochin close!


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 20, 2013)

Choochin right. Dag nab it.


----------



## HomeBruin (Jan 20, 2013)

You boys gonna be going through wood like a locomotive!  Was 52 in dirty jersey this afternoon until the cold front came through.  Later this week we get to share some of the cold, but not much below normal, just low teens.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Jan 20, 2013)

fossil said:


> Loon, those combustibles look to be a tad close to the burning stove, don'tcha think?
> 
> ETA: Make that just too choochin close!


 Naww, that's Lodgepole Pine. Only makes chimney fires, dont'cha know.


----------



## katwillny (Jan 20, 2013)

Isnt Chooching a saying from some Canadian trucker with a wood stove? Pug Something or other i think. saw some of his videos last winter.


----------



## loon (Jan 20, 2013)

fossil said:


> Loon, those combustibles look to be a tad close to the burning stove, don'tcha think?
> 
> ETA: Make that just too choochin close!


 
Was just getting the night burn ready..The wood box is about 15ft away and I cant fill the stove in one trip


----------



## loudog (Jan 20, 2013)

Sure glad I bought the wood stove!

I've been burning Hickory exclusively all year...sure keep us warm.


----------



## rdust (Jan 20, 2013)

Next few days will be the coldest we've had this year.  Tonight we'll probably hit the single digits(13 right now).  With a stove that's right for my house I don't pay as much attention to the cold stuff as I used to.  I loaded for my overnight load at 7pm, I wouldn't have dreamed of that with my old stove on a single digit night.


----------



## fossil (Jan 20, 2013)

katwillny said:


> Isnt Chooching a saying from some Canadian trucker with a wood stove? Pug Something or other i think. saw some of his videos last winter.


 
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/i-think-this-is-safe.103246/#post-1332891


----------



## fossil (Jan 20, 2013)

loon said:


> Was just getting the night burn ready.


 
Just jerkin' yer friggin chooch.    (ya gotta watch the video pasted above, if you haven't already).  Stay warm!  Rick


----------



## katwillny (Jan 20, 2013)

yup thats him. He drives a tow truck or something. he is something else.


----------



## HaTaX (Jan 20, 2013)

Cold here in MN tonight at -11 and tomorrow it's -3 daytime and -13 at night.  Yeehaw...  I like to run right up till the last minute so I was cleaning my chimney from below in the middle of the night last night.  Got it all cleaned up and fired the stove up, woke up to the house at 71 degrees (Was 67 when I started the stove before going to bed).  I don't want to imagine how hard the furnace would have to work to maintain that temp.

Nice part about cleaning from the bottom when it's so cold and windy out, everything fluffy gets sucked up and out the chimney!  Here's some pictures from before and after I posted in another thread:  https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...ve-slammer-install-looking-for-advice.103780/  Too bad I didn't get a chance to finish doing my final install of the secondaries before the cold snap got here, but really with a little finesse it doesn't make a ton of smoke.


----------



## ArsenalDon (Jan 20, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> The 30 will be "choochin". And inside joke from a thread a few days ago.


 Choochin eh?


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Jan 20, 2013)

fossil said:


> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/i-think-this-is-safe.103246/#post-1332891


 Fossil, thanks for that link.
"Ciuccio", never bothered to find out what that meant, just that when I walked into a room, my Swiss/Italian relatives always seemed to use that word..a lot.
Go figure.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 20, 2013)

HomeBruin said:


> You boys gonna be going through wood like a locomotive!


 
Ain't it the truth. The colder than normal November put a large dent in my yearly ration. Today it was sixty and the stove went cold and I was looking at the shed and wondering if it is gonna make the stretch run. Then I came in and looked at the forecast.


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 20, 2013)

When we hit 40ish a few days ago, the stove cooled down.
Now, it's a choochin fool.


----------



## Cross Cut Saw (Jan 20, 2013)

Tuesday night: -4
Wednesday night: -13

The killer is going to be Wednesday and Thursday when the highs are only 12 and 14 respectively...

Took advantage of the warm day today to stock up the porch rack and clean out the stove and cat.

It's going to be chilly in our house, the stove can't keep up with that kind of cold.

Bringing in a lot of wood tomorrow, aww yeah, a friggin' choochin' pile eh friggin' BT-friggin'-U's!


----------



## begreen (Jan 20, 2013)

Gonna move this one to the Inglenook now. Check out the new Wunderground Wundermap for a cool view of the conditions in your area, county, state. Stay warm folks.
http://www.wunderground.com/wundermap/


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 21, 2013)

Looks like teens for highs and single digit lows for the next few days here.  Shouldn't be anything the Republic can't handle, we'll just have to feed full loads.  We've got a wind advisory tonight into tomorrow (again, just had one from sat into sunday) so depending on the direction of the winds, the VF might kick on a few times (if it's s, sw, it hits in the right way to sneak in around the front door and make the corner the VF lives in cool enough for it to pop on.  Anything from the north makes it a little cooler in the stove room due to the hole in the ceiling letting the wind that blows in the ridge vent come in.  Really gotta fix that.


----------



## tsquini (Jan 21, 2013)

Time to stock pile the wood in the house. With temps bottoming out around zero for the next few days this should last me until this weekend. If I can keep the house around 70 I'll be doing good.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 21, 2013)

No thanks. I'll keep the wood out on the porch. btw, the cold is already here! Got chilled to the bone this afternoon.


----------



## nate379 (Jan 21, 2013)

I have to chuckle a bit on the subjectiveness of what "cold" is.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 21, 2013)

Just think back to when you were in Maine Nate.


----------



## begreen (Jan 21, 2013)

You're doing good. That would last me about 3-4 days if we got that cold.


----------



## tsquini (Jan 21, 2013)

nate379 said:


> I have to chuckle a bit on the subjectiveness of what "cold" is.


Right, what is even better is that we get 3 inches of snow and traffic goes to a stand still. A normal 15min drive takes 2 hours.


----------



## begreen (Jan 21, 2013)

Same here. I don't mind driving in snow, grew up back east, but you are taking your life in your hands the way some folks out here drive in snow. However, the difference being your road crews are good and the roads are passable within a few hours. Here it can be days and smaller side streets may never get plowed.


----------



## tsquini (Jan 21, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> No thanks. I'll keep the wood out on the porch. btw, the cold is already here! Got chilled to the bone this afternoon.


I saw today that your neck of the woods had a high around 15 today. Nice.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 21, 2013)

Those are some majorly large splits for an F3.


----------



## tsquini (Jan 21, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Those are some majorly large splits for an F3.


Yes, you are correct sir. The bigger ones are white oak.


----------



## nate379 (Jan 21, 2013)

We will have guys that live just a few miles from work call in saying the roads are too bad, can't make it in.  My drive is about 50 miles and I will be at work on time, trying to figure out where the heck everyone else is at.  Been two or three times this winter alone I just had time to make it into work and get told to go back home, we are shutting down for the day, the roads are too bad.  uh...ok? (good thing I'm on salary) 

I was late once this winter (well so far), there was a 4-5ft tall drift across my driveway and I couldn't get my car out of the garage.  Called the boss to give him a heads up... actually woke him up, (I guess I leave for work before he even wakes up)
Got dressed up in about 10 layers (was windy as heck) and cleared a path with teh snowblower and headed to work.  Ended up being about 5 mins late.

Got talked to about needing to show up to work on time  



tsquini said:


> Right, what is even better is that we get 3 inches of snow and traffic goes to a stand still. A normal 15min drive takes 2 hours.


 


It's been about 12 years since I moved away, but with the ~18 years I lived in northern Maine, generally speaking it got colder than it does here in South Central AK.  Also snows much more.
Coldest I have seen in the ~8 years I have been in AK was -31*.  Coldest I saw in Maine was -46*



Backwoods Savage said:


> Just think back to when you were in Maine Nate.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 21, 2013)

Tuesday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around -18. Wind chill values as low as -33. West wind 6 to 9 mph.
• Wednesday: Partly sunny and cold, with a high near 3. Wind chill values as low as -31. West wind around 7 mph.
This is for our area.


----------



## bubbasdad (Jan 21, 2013)

nate379 said:


> We will have guys that live just a few miles from work call in saying the roads are too bad, can't make it in. My drive is about 50 miles and I will be at work on time, trying to figure out where the heck everyone else is at. Been two or three times this winter alone I just had time to make it into work and get told to go back home, we are shutting down for the day, the roads are too bad. uh...ok? (good thing I'm on salary)
> 
> I was late once this winter (well so far), there was a 4-5ft tall drift across my driveway and I couldn't get my car out of the garage. Called the boss to give him a heads up... actually woke him up, (I guess I leave for work before he even wakes up)
> Got dressed up in about 10 layers (was windy as heck) and cleared a path with teh snowblower and headed to work. Ended up being about 5 mins late.
> ...


 
I had that happen several times.  I live 51 miles from the plant.  Pissed off my own brother, I'd show up, and he would call in.  He lived 3 miles from the plant.  I'd call him when I got in, just to fxxk with him.


----------



## begreen (Jan 21, 2013)

Anyone catch the Non Sequiter comic this weekend? Love Wiley Miller.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 21, 2013)

cold tonight, below freezing tomorrow, and teens tomorrow night.   Brrrrrr.


----------



## northwinds (Jan 21, 2013)

5 below already, plus some wind.  Alternating the insert and the stove now.  House toasty.


----------



## wkpoor (Jan 21, 2013)

Well that cold weather is here in the midwest. This will be a good test of your solid fuel heating system, for anyone wanting one. Going down to 5 tonight with a steady 20mph wind. Heck we might just be in a warm spot compared to others.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 21, 2013)

Hibbing MN weather, nasty!
Partly cloudy, with a low around -28. Wind chill values between -35 and -45. Northwest wind 5 to 10 mph.

Tuesday Partly sunny and cold, with a high near -7. Wind chill values between -35 and -45. West wind around 5 mph.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 22, 2013)

It's 9 degrees right now.  Winds aren't bad, only 5-8 MPH.


----------



## soupy1957 (Jan 22, 2013)

These bodies of ours are amazing things!  They adapt so quickly to climate.  When "I" was in Maine (above Caribou), I could withstand much lower temps and more severe winters than I can endure now, here in CT. 

But give me a year back up there again, instead of my "visits" of short duration, and I'd re-adapt once again.

-Soupy1957


----------



## northwinds (Jan 22, 2013)

eclecticcottage said:


> It's 9 degrees right now. Winds aren't bad, only 5-8 MPH.


 
-10 F.   Completely still winds.  Beautiful sunrise beginning.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 22, 2013)

19 degrees here at sunup with a windchill of 6. The 30-NC is choochin. 76 downstairs. 70 up.


----------



## ironpony (Jan 22, 2013)

just dumped a bag of pellets in the Harman, burning a bag and a half a day, maybe a little more with the cold snap. Have fun lugging all that wood around, cutting, splitting, stacking, I guess its true what they say burning wood will warm you 4 times.


----------



## mepellet (Jan 22, 2013)

ironpony said:


> just dumped a bag of pellets in the Harman, burning a bag and a half a day, maybe a little more with the cold snap. Have fun lugging all that wood around, cutting, splitting, stacking, I guess its true what they say burning wood will warm you 4 times.


Amen to that!


----------



## corey21 (Jan 22, 2013)

14 here when the sun starting coming up. The Mag is running like a champ.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 22, 2013)

Here you go Nate . . . -29 degrees F today in Fort Kent for the low.


----------



## nate379 (Jan 22, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> View attachment 90397
> 
> Here you go Nate . . . -29 degrees F today in Fort Kent for the low.



Saying the same for Van Buren too.  So far only got down to -4* according to my Mom.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 22, 2013)

It was still 9 at 7am, but winds had picked up to about 15mph.  I decided not to look at the windchill, lol.  When I got to work, it was 6 F.  The lake was doing it's best to keep up warm I guess!  Looking like it's going to stick at these temps for the rest of the week, with a lake effect snow warning tonight.  As long as the winds stay below 6-8 MPH, I don't care if it snows though.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 22, 2013)

Our area.
Tonight Partly cloudy, with a low around -20. Wind chill values as low as -36. Northwest wind around 8 mph.

Wednesday Sunny and cold, with a high near -4. Wind chill values as low as -35. West wind 6 to 10 mph becoming southwest in the afternoon.
Wednesday Night Mostly clear, with a low around -22. South wind around 6 mph becoming calm in the evening.
Thursday Sunny and cold, with a high near 4. Wind chill values as low as -30. Light west wind increasing to 8 to 13 mph in the morning.


----------



## Jasper 83 (Jan 22, 2013)

My stove has been choochin for 24 hrs straight. Gonna keep on choochin thru saturday or sunday it looks like. Finally choochin steady haha. Im sick of lightin from a cold stove. Glad we finally gettin some cold weather. 76 in the living room when I woke up this morning. Choochin haha


----------



## katwillny (Jan 22, 2013)

Both wood and Pellet stoves are doing their thing. Its 18 outside and windy, the real feel is 3 . Split level ranch, downstairs is the coldest and its currently at 76, upstairs is much nicer, its 83, hanging out in my shorts. This is what its all about. Whats that noise? not the furnace pal.


----------



## Machria (Jan 22, 2013)

Yep.  Been cold for 2 days down here on LI as well finally!  Finally getting winter and get to actually reallly use the stove.  I can't recall ever "wishing" for colder weather before?


----------



## katwillny (Jan 22, 2013)

Machria, this is what being a wood burner does to me. LOL. Its like planting seeds then reaping the benefits. I worked very hard getting all this wood CSS so now I want to use it. That and I love the cold weather. I spent the better part of today splitting and stacking. My wife thinks im crazy, but hey she married my crazy butt.


----------



## fishingpol (Jan 22, 2013)

I closed the key damper to keep some extra heat from going up the flue.  It does make a diference with a hard pulling draft.  Toasty t-shirt weather inside.


----------



## rkshed (Jan 22, 2013)

16 outside right now, wind chill of 3.
Supposed to be 0 or below 'til Friday.
I love this!


----------



## tsquini (Jan 22, 2013)

Not hearing the furnace turn on is music to my ears.


----------



## wkpoor (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm pretty sure my 100,000BTU furnace couldn't get my house 83 in near 0 degree temps. So the stove doesn't stand a chance in hell.


----------



## Jasper 83 (Jan 22, 2013)

View attachment 90431


My cat is choochin in there


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 23, 2013)

8 F with a -1 F windchill right now here, and it looks to be snowing a bit.


----------



## soupy1957 (Jan 23, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> View attachment 90397
> 
> Here you go Nate . . . -29 degrees F today in Fort Kent for the low.


 
Just like "the ole days" eh Jake?!

-Soupy1957


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 23, 2013)

soupy1957 said:


> Just like "the ole days" eh Jake?!
> 
> -Soupy1957


 
Actually it's considerably warmer at my house in Unity . . . it was only zero degrees when I left this morning.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey, it's a balmy 11 wit no windchill right now!  Double digits!


----------



## Dix (Jan 24, 2013)

"0" this AM. My best bud had -6 in Westhampton.

Minus the wind chill factor.

The local "News 12" was at the corner deli yesterday morning... kinda like Jim Cantori coming to your town 

Both stoves are doing their jobs quite well, I must say.


----------



## begreen (Jan 25, 2013)

I think it's you that are doing ok Dix. Burning like a pro now. Well done.


----------

